# Blurred Images on Computer Monitor



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Ugh. Any image or text showing on the computer monitor is blurred really bad. Everything on my screen has a ghost image directly to the right of it. Like a snapshot was taken as it was racing by. Really messes with your head. The monitor has been like this for awhile, but now it's _really_ blurred. How do you even start to check what the problem is?

I'm using Windows Vista.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

How Do I said:


> How do you even start to check what the problem is?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Sourdough said:


> Stop drinking Tequila..........................:smack


That would involve at the very least, 12 steps. I was searching for a simpler solution. :buds:


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Try a different monitor. That will tell you if its monitor or something else. Might also wiggle any cable connections. 

If its not the monitor, then check if its using correct driver for your video card/chip. If thats not it, then going to be the card/chip. First try reseating the card. If that doesnt help, swap out the card if you have a card, or if you have an open pci or apg slot install a card and move monitor cable to connector on card rather than current one. If there is no available slot for a card and you have bad video chip, then you have to get a a different motherboard. At this point reach for the bottle of tequila and maybe the blurry images wont seem so bad.

There that about covers everything.


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

Try throwing it against the wall. Then get another beer or more. When sobered up, go to Wally World for a new one


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I see a new monitor in your future.... ain't much you can fix on one once they start dying.........


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

HermitJohn said:


> Try a different monitor. That will tell you if its monitor or something else. Might also wiggle any cable connections.
> 
> If its not the monitor, then check if its using correct driver for your video card/chip. If thats not it, then going to be the card/chip. First try reseating the card. If that doesnt help, swap out the card if you have a card, or if you have an open pci or apg slot install a card and move monitor cable to connector on card rather than current one. If there is no available slot for a card and you have bad video chip, then you have to get a a different motherboard. At this point reach for the bottle of tequila and maybe the blurry images wont seem so bad.
> 
> There that about covers everything.


I figured that might be a good place to start. I already downloaded a fresh driver from the manufacturer and reinstalled and that didn't help. I'll give all those other ideas a try.



jefferson said:


> Try throwing it against the wall. Then get another beer or more. When sobered up, go to Wally World for a new one


See above. If all of that doesn't work I'll give your suggestion a try.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

texican said:


> I see a new monitor in your future.... ain't much you can fix on one once they start dying.........


I've been eyeing that 27" monitor at the store. This just might be a good excuse. :whistlin: ...plus my eyes are gettin' bad and it's gettin' hard to read all of that small text. Yeah, my eyes...

I better tread carefully or there just might be a pair of glasses in my future.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

If it is a CRT monitor, the problem is likely within the video card that is INSIDE the monitor. Those are not repairable for any reasonable cost, and not something to be fooling around with. A number of years ago, I used to replace them in the old "Liberty" monitors, but even I wouldn't touch the insides of some of the newer monitors.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

It ended up being the monitor cord was loose. lol My cat stepped on the power strip switch _twice_ last weekend and switched everything off on me. He probably stepped on the monitor cord while he was back there too. Cats....


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

That's an easy fix. I was going to suggest checking the display resolution settings.

Our cats do the same type of computer work. The power strip rocker switch is next to their runway from the desk to the door. Claudia especially likes playing with the cap for my best jump drive, taught me to put it away though.

Peg


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

The problem reappeared this morning. Seems it isn't just that the cord was loose. I know I tightened it good last time. I checked again at the connection on the back of the tower and when I lifted up on the cord itself the ghost image disappeared. Bend it back down and it reappears. I'll tie the next one up off the floor. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm still laying some of the blame on the cat.  He has been in so much trouble lately it isn't even funny any more. He jumped up into my seat earlier, grabbed my mouse pad in his mouth and took off running with it. I think he thinks he's a dog.

It's hard to spank his bottom when he's half blind and jumps up and gives you 'leg hugs' while you're making coffee every morning though. And then he races you to your seat at the computer so he can just sit in your lap and clean himself. I've been pwned.


----------

